# Blood pressure tablets and cycling



## JBGooner (20 May 2021)

Just had my five-year check and my BP is pretty high, 158/100, now measuring at home and that is, so far, the low end.
So I reckon I'll be on the BP tablets. Does anyone know how this may effect my cycling? I'm hoping they make me faster 
Also might there be any brands to be avoided or preferred?
Cheers


----------



## KnittyNorah (20 May 2021)

There's an awful lot more involved in the treatment of high blood pressure than mere 'brand of tablets', as there are a wide range of contributory factors. Have you had a 24-hour BP monitoring session set up? That should probably be the beginning of the study, unless there's an overt cause for your issues.


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2021)

Mine goes up at work and in the GP practice  I did the 24h one and the overall average was fine - might be worth a home unit, as it told me my BP was perfectly normal once I'd sat down and relaxed after work.


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2021)

fossyant said:


> Mine goes up at work and in the GP practice  I did the 24h one and the overall average was fine - might be worth a home unit, as it told me my BP was perfectly normal once I'd sat down and relaxed after work.


Same result for me.


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2021)

My wife has white coat syndrome, at home it's fine, go to surgery & it's sky high


----------



## numbnuts (20 May 2021)

I'm on BP tablets, now I struggle to get my pulse above 130 bpm even on the turbo, other than that I'm fine.
I'm on Bisoprolol to lower BP and Nicorandil for opening up blood vessels.
My BP is now around 124/63


----------



## Cycleops (20 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm on BP tablets, now I struggle to get my pulse above 130 bpm even on the turbo, other than that I'm fine.
> I'm on Bisoprolol to lower BP and Nicorandil for opening up blood vessels.
> My BP is now around 124/63


I understand Sildenafil opens up the blood vessels too


----------



## I like Skol (20 May 2021)

Cycleops said:


> I understand Sildenafil opens up the blood vessels too


Damn! Why am I cursed with stupidly healthy blood pressure, low cholesterol and supra-normal lung capacity when I could otherwise be getting 'free' performance enhancing drugs on the NHS.......


----------



## JBGooner (20 May 2021)

I bought a blood pressure monitoring kit from Lloyds and have done a couple of measurements. The results are worse than I got at the doctors 
My dad took BP tablets for years and my mum still does, so I guess its probably genetic.
My bloods came back as a gold star she said.


----------



## vickster (20 May 2021)

See what the GP suggests. Some have more side effects than other, eg the cough associated with ACE inhibitors (the NHS website should be able to provide info on the different classes).
Losing weight and reducing salt content can help lower BP


----------



## KnittyNorah (20 May 2021)

What are termed 'lifestyle changes' (diet, weight, activity and so on) can be just as, or even more, important than popping pills regardless of type or brand. Some people who need to take pills initially are able to undertake 'lifestyle changes' to an extent which enables them to change, reduce or even stop their medication. That's not possible for everyone - it depends on the root cause/s of your raised blood pressure, and the root cause of your raised blood pressure will dictate which types of pills you may, or may not, be prescribed. People's reactions to different ones vary too, so there's no saying by anyone here which one/s may be 'best', still less which might be most suitable for you.


----------



## byegad (20 May 2021)

JBGooner said:


> I bought a blood pressure monitoring kit from Lloyds and have done a couple of measurements. The results are worse than I got at the doctors
> My dad took BP tablets for years and my mum still does, so I guess its probably genetic.
> My bloods came back as a gold star she said.


My Lloyds one reads a tad high, verified by my GP taking it on one arm and the machine on the other.


----------



## KnittyNorah (20 May 2021)

byegad said:


> My Lloyds one reads a tad high, verified by my GP taking it on one arm and the machine on the other.


There's often a natural difference between the two arms, regardless of the machine used. Which is why, when taking your own BP, it's best to be very, very consistent - same arm, same place on the arm, same routine, same body position - so you are comparing like with like.


----------



## Cycleops (20 May 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Damn! Why am I cursed with stupidly healthy blood pressure, low cholesterol and supra-normal lung capacity when I could otherwise be getting 'free' performance enhancing drugs on the NHS.......


Used to be free but not any more, only if you're disabled now I think. Not to worry you can buy the knock offs for cheap, about .80p each here.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 May 2021)

Cycleops said:


> I understand Sildenafil opens up the blood vessels too



Makes sense as wider pipes means lower pressure for same volume of blood pumped.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 May 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Damn! Why am I cursed with stupidly healthy blood pressure, low cholesterol and supra-normal lung capacity when I could otherwise be getting 'free' performance enhancing drugs on the NHS.......



Try pickled beetroot. The nitric oxide in it also dilates the blood vessels and lowers blood pressure. Only effective for a few hours.


----------



## BoldonLad (20 May 2021)

JBGooner said:


> Just had my five-year check and my BP is pretty high, 158/100, now measuring at home and that is, so far, the low end.
> So I reckon I'll be on the BP tablets. Does anyone know how this may effect my cycling? *I'm hoping they make me faster*
> Also might there be any brands to be avoided or preferred?
> Cheers



Don't know about making you faster... but...

When I was diagnosed with high blood pressure (after a heart attack, at age 49), I took GP's advice and instigated various "lifestyle changes", these included improved diet, more exercise (including taking up cycling). This action reduced my weight and reduced BP. 

I did eventually need to accept the need for BP medication. (Atenenol and Candesarton). 

At age 73, almost 74, I am still here and still cycling.

Good luck


----------



## A Nutter (20 May 2021)

I haven't noticed a difference. 
When I get home I will post what tablets I'm on.


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> There's often a natural difference between the two arms, regardless of the machine used. Which is why, when taking your own BP, it's best to be very, very consistent - same arm, same place on the arm, same routine, same body position - so you are comparing like with like.


I know somebody like that with different pressure on each arm.


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2021)

Cycleops said:


> Used to be free but not any more, only if you're disabled now I think. Not to worry you can buy the knock offs for cheap, about .80p each here.


Free in Scotland on our NHS for all patients.


----------



## DaveReading (20 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> I know somebody like that with different pressure on each arm.



You circulation system isn't symmetrical. For a start, your heart isn't in the middle.


----------



## oldwheels (20 May 2021)

DaveReading said:


> You circulation system isn't symmetrical. For a start, your heart isn't in the middle.


True but this was apparently abnormal difference. Not been in touch for a while but they are still alive.


----------



## KnittyNorah (20 May 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Free in Scotland on our NHS for all patients.



Free for most in England, too. It's only a small minority of people who need to pay for prescriptions.


----------



## A Nutter (25 May 2021)

Forgot to follow up on this, sorry. 
For my extremely high blood pressure (readings of over 200/120 I'm on

Candesartan 32mg x 1 a day
Dilzem 180mg x 1 a day (beta blocker)
Eplerenone 50mg x 1 a day (water tablet) 

I'm also on 150mg sertraline a day.


----------



## JBGooner (26 May 2021)

After 7 days testing I average 157/102, so I think tablets for sure.
Because weather and events I got no cycling in and I wonder if the figure would be improved with more 
Looking ahead we have fine weather (more cycling, yea) this coming week so I think I'll keep testing just as an experiment.


----------



## JBGooner (26 May 2021)

A Nutter said:


> Forgot to follow up on this, sorry.
> For my extremely high blood pressure (readings of over 200/120 I'm on
> 
> Candesartan 32mg x 1 a day
> ...



Great that you haven't noticed a difference 👍

I wonder if some cyclists and runners are put off taking tablets in the fear that it will spoil their performances.


----------



## KnittyNorah (26 May 2021)

JBGooner said:


> After 7 days testing I average 157/102, so I think tablets for sure.
> Because weather and events I got no cycling in and I wonder if the figure would be improved with more
> Looking ahead we have fine weather (more cycling, yea) this coming week so I think I'll keep testing just as an experiment.



Was that average with a wearable, continuous-recording monitor? Or self-testing? 
Your GP should be able to offer the use of a wearable monitor - you might have to pay a returnable cash deposit, I did - which is attached to you, totally painless, and it monitors your BP every 15 - 30 minutes for 24 hours, while you go about your normal daily activities (except you can't swim or shower for that period). It gives by far the most reliable, accurate and useful picture of your BP and the changes associated with normal daily activities, and is a brilliant way to monitor 'progress' if/when treatment is deemed necessary.


----------



## yello (26 May 2021)

I was on a (portable) blood pressure machine over a weekend before I got my prescription, just to rule out white coat syndrome or any other temporary factors. After a couple of months of pfaffing, we found the right tablet/combo for me. I felt like a bit of a guinea pig at first but once the right pill was found, I was right as rain. Blood pressure down, no side effects, cycling as usual. Tbh, I dont notice I'm even taking anything.


----------



## JBGooner (26 May 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Was that average with a wearable, continuous-recording monitor? Or self-testing?
> Your GP should be able to offer the use of a wearable monitor - you might have to pay a returnable cash deposit, I did - which is attached to you, totally painless, and it monitors your BP every 15 - 30 minutes for 24 hours, while you go about your normal daily activities (except you can't swim or shower for that period). It gives by far the most reliable, accurate and useful picture of your BP and the changes associated with normal daily activities, and is a brilliant way to monitor 'progress' if/when treatment is deemed necessary.



Self-testing twice a day. Seems strange but whenever I go to do a BP test I sort of find myself 'tensing up', even feeling a tingling in my toes. I wonder if this is the white coat syndrome. Perhaps I should go for the wearable monitor (presumably wireless?), I'll discuss it with my GP.


----------



## bruce1530 (26 May 2021)

I'm on the "NHS Flo" service at the moment, with Florence, the Virtual Nurse.
Home testing machine, and the nice lady sends me a txt every now and again saying "do a test and send me the result". 
Results end up with the GP.
If you don't send a reply, then 2 hours later, the "nice lady" becomes "slightly annoyed nice lady". I don't think I've been brave enough to wait for the 4 hour warning...


----------



## A Nutter (26 May 2021)

Oh yes Florence is a very needy if you don't text!


----------



## KnittyNorah (26 May 2021)

JBGooner said:


> Self-testing twice a day. Seems strange but whenever I go to do a BP test I sort of find myself 'tensing up', even feeling a tingling in my toes. I wonder if this is the white coat syndrome. Perhaps I should go for the wearable monitor (presumably wireless?), I'll discuss it with my GP.



Definitely sound like you would benefit from a wearable monitor and seeing the results of that.

The one I was loaned was a fairly old-school version - this was a couple of years ago - which had the pump and the recording unit on a belt around the waist, the tubing going up through your clothes and down your sleeve to the cuff which was taped in place round the upper arm. Now I am a very small person so it was all quite bulky on me, but even so was not uncomfortable, and I only woke up once during the night (by trying to turn over in my sleep and lying on a lumpy bit of tubing). It really wasn't the least bit intrusive or bothersome during the day - after having it fitted, I went to a physio appointment, then to my allotment for an hour or so, and in the evening I went to choir practice and no-one(except me!) even noticed it when it started to pump up in the middle of a pianissimo section … 
My BP was routinely more than 170/95 in the GP surgery but she and I knew perfectly well that I had severe white coat syndrome, which had started to develop just after I retired. 24-hour monitoring was used to confirm what we all knew - that it was a very healthy - especially for my age! - 125/70 or thereabouts. To have this evidence of, basically, 'normal' BP was important as I was in the process of being referred widely to try to find a surgeon willing and able to operate on my eyes, which had pathological myopia, large complex cataracts, corneal damage and host of other risky factors. I didn't need another one!


----------



## kayakerles (26 May 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> What are termed 'lifestyle changes' (diet, weight, activity and so on) can be just as, or even more, important than popping pills regardless of type or brand. Some people who need to take pills initially are able to undertake 'lifestyle changes' to an extent which enables them to change, reduce or even stop their medication. That's not possible for everyone - it depends on the root cause/s of your raised blood pressure, and the root cause of your raised blood pressure will dictate which types of pills you may, or may not, be prescribed. People's reactions to different ones vary too, so there's no saying by anyone here which one/s may be 'best', still less which might be most suitable for you.


KnittyNorah makes good points. My mom & dad AND sister all had high BP. Mine was hitting high numbers by the time I was 25, and my doc put me on BP meds at that time. I've taken them ever since, different ones, but still takin' 'em (I'm 64 now, taking Lisinopril for BP control). After a while I quite drinking, exercised more, and became a vegetarian. None of these things lowered my BP one bit. Oh well, I tried. But it's been under control since I started taking meds, and all is well now. I can't even tell I'm taking them. With mine, I try to ride 10 - 20 miles a day, most days a week. My doc says she's not worried. One thing I have noticed as KnittyNorah eludes to, is I can pump my heart out, and medical devices will still show my BP low even though I feel it pumpin' outta my chest! Oh well, I just slow down a bit when my breathing starts getting heavy. If I wind up with a heart attack some day because of something related to this, I will at least have had a wonderful life with lots of bike riding, kayaking, sailing, etc. Riding my bike(s) has gotten me through the pandemic with my sanity! (Most of it at least). It appears very few people don't EVER get off of BP meds once we start, especially if the cause is hereditary. So it goes. Same with cholesterol meds. I take them both. My dad had had (and survived) two heart attacks by the time he was 44, so I already count myself lucky (I was hoping to make 50.). My sis had her first/final heart attack at 55 and that was the end. So at 64, I'm happy for how my plumbing has turned out so far.


----------



## PK99 (28 May 2021)

numbnuts said:


> I'm on BP tablets, now I struggle to get my pulse above 130 bpm even on the turbo, other than that I'm fine.
> I'm on Bisoprolol to lower BP and Nicorandil for opening up blood vessels.
> My BP is now around 124/63



There are a whole host of different BP meds with different mechanisms

Bisoprolol is a Beta blocker - specifically aimed at lowering heart rate. I was on it a few years ago when a pleural effusion messed with my heart and I had a resting HR of >120bpm (even asleep overnight it never went below*). Bisoprolol brought it down, but as I was recovering HR even at full throttle on the gym exercise bike would not go over 110bpm - so I was weaned off the Beta blocker!

I've been taking ramipril (ACE inhibitor) for years and was recently put on a Calcium channel blocker as well, that hit me with oedema, rapid weight gain and fatigue, they are now trying Doxazosin, an alpha channel blocker.

So, there is no simple answer about BP meds and cycling!

* when cycling fit RHR age 60 had been 55bpm


----------



## snorri (28 May 2021)

Friendly warning.
I was on a BP related drug at one time and got a surprise to discover in the magazine of a sports governing body that had I been taking part competitively and been tested at an event I could have found myself labelled 'drugs cheat'. 
The doctor didn't mention that when prescribing.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 May 2021)

I went to the doctors for another reason and he said while you are here i'll take your BP.First reading was above average so i did a second one which came back the same so he put me on tablets(Amlodipine 5mg).
That was fifteen years ago.Cannot say it's affected my life or cycling at all.whenever i go to my GP now for BP check it's always normal.


----------



## nagden (30 May 2021)

I have been on a variety BP medication over the last 5 years. I think my problem with white coat syndrome does not help. My latest med is Irbesartan and I have gained 5 kilos in weight which despite all attempts does not dissappear. As for cycling I have carried on as normal. BP this morning at home 116/77 so something is working.


----------



## dave r (30 May 2021)

PK99 said:


> There are a whole host of different BP meds with different mechanisms
> 
> Bisoprolol is a Beta blocker - specifically aimed at lowering heart rate. I was on it a few years ago when a pleural effusion messed with my heart and I had a resting HR of >120bpm (even asleep overnight it never went below*). Bisoprolol brought it down, but as I was recovering HR even at full throttle on the gym exercise bike would not go over 110bpm - so I was weaned off the Beta blocker!
> 
> ...



I'm on Bisoprolol, have been since my heart attack in 2016.


----------



## KnittyNorah (30 May 2021)

snorri said:


> Friendly warning.
> I was on a BP related drug at one time and got a surprise to discover in the magazine of a sports governing body that had I been taking part competitively and been tested at an event I could have found myself labelled 'drugs cheat'.
> The doctor didn't mention that when prescribing.


Ah, but did you tell the prescribing dr that you might be taking part in competitive sport with drug testing protocols?


----------



## pawl (30 May 2021)

dave r said:


> I'm on Bisoprolol, have been since my heart attack in 2016.




I’m on bisoprolal as well Put on it after my Aortic valve replacement eight years ago On discharge the only restriction was no road cycling and few other restrictions that may impact on the Sternum healing aprox eight weeks 

I used to enjoy the occasional pint or two but I couldn’t understand why I felt after a couple of pints I felt as though I’d had six.Checked the medication leaflet and it does mention some where in th small print that the medication can in some people make you feel drowsy.
I reckon over aprox seven years I’ve probably had three glasses of wine and one of slow gin Not a problem as I never drank a lot

As regards heart rate pre op my max heart rate while cycling hard at its highest was 160 Now it’s average on a ride is 114 Max I’ve seen is 128
Bit of a slow coach these days average speeds vary between 12.5 MPH13.6 Perfectly happy with that


----------



## Kestevan (30 May 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Damn! Why am I cursed with stupidly healthy blood pressure, low cholesterol and supra-normal lung capacity when I could otherwise be getting 'free' performance enhancing drugs on the NHS.......



On the other hand, you're bald, ugly, and live in Lancashire...don't you think you've been cursed enough? 

😀😀😀😀


----------



## iancity (30 May 2021)

Amlopoden and ramipril here, have not noticed any difference to me cycling at all...the only thing I do get is a bit of a dry throat/tickly cough every now and then

To the person who said vast majority will not pay for their prescription - really? I would be surprised at that, I certainly pay for it and would imagine most that are working, with high BP, also pay for it (but do please let me know if there is a way I can get it free?). :-)


----------



## dave r (30 May 2021)

I'm a pensioner and I don't pay for my prescriptions.


----------



## KnittyNorah (30 May 2021)

iancity said:


> Amlopoden and ramipril here, have not noticed any difference to me cycling at all...the only thing I do get is a bit of a dry throat/tickly cough every now and then
> 
> To the person who said vast majority will not pay for their prescription - really? I would be surprised at that, I certainly pay for it and would imagine most that are working, with high BP, also pay for it (but do please let me know if there is a way I can get it free?). :-)


That was me who said that. 
A majority - and IIRC a very large majority (I don't have the figures to hand but I'll look them up if you like) - of prescriptions in England are dispensed at no direct cost to the recipient. Some pharmacists consider it to be at the stage when the processing of payment, and the associated paperwork , is probably more expensive than issuing them all at no direct cost. 
A very wide range of people are exempt from all prescription charges, including all under 16yos, 16-18yos in full time education, all over 60yos recipients of certain means-tested benefits, anyone with an HC2 certificate under the low-income scheme, and patients with a range of medical conditions (examples- epilepsy, diabetes, certain types of physical disability and more) who can be issued with a Medical Exemption Certificate which entitles the holder to free prescriptions, for all conditions, not merely the qualifying condition. Also, all hospital and walk-in centre prescriptions are free, as are all contraceptives and all prescriptions issued by an STD clinic.

BTW I hope everyone here who's in England knows about the 'season ticket' for prescriptions? Even if you have just one paid-for prescription a month, long term, it's well worth it . Here's how to get one.


----------



## PaulSB (30 May 2021)

iancity said:


> Amlopoden and ramipril here, have not noticed any difference to me cycling at all...the only thing I do get is a bit of a dry throat/tickly cough every now and then
> 
> To the person who said vast majority will not pay for their prescription - really? I would be surprised at that, I certainly pay for it and would imagine most that are working, with high BP, also pay for it (but do please let me know if there is a way I can get it free?). :-)


I don't know the current rules but I've been on a number of different meds since 2011 and never paid for a single one.

My recollection is that if one needs regular long-term medication the prescription is free. I think I had to apply for this. I have epilepsy and this is definitely a condition which requires long-term treatment.

Try this link

https://services.nhsbsa.nhs.uk/check-for-help-paying-nhs-costs/start


----------



## snorri (30 May 2021)

KnittyNorah said:


> Ah, but did you tell the prescribing dr that you might be taking part in competitive sport with drug testing protocols?


No.
I've never heard of anyone being tested at my level in the sport so it was not really an issue. 
I was just surprised at the suggestion that I might have been a cheat, fame at last!


----------



## A Nutter (31 May 2021)

I prepay over a year.


----------



## kingrollo (14 Jun 2021)

Seriously I can't believe beetroot Juice hasn't been mentioned.

It seems to quickly knock 6pts off my PTS off my BP. Seems to help performance on bike as well.


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Jun 2021)

kingrollo said:


> Seriously I can't believe beetroot Juice hasn't been mentioned.
> 
> It seems to quickly knock 6pts off my PTS off my BP. Seems to help performance on bike as well.


I have it on a repeat order from Amazon. Not just for the health benefits, but it's really rather pleasant too.


----------



## Venod (14 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Try pickled beetroot. The nitric oxide in it also dilates the blood vessels and lowers blood pressure. Only effective for a few hours.





kingrollo said:


> Seriously I can't believe beetroot Juice hasn't been mentioned.
> 
> It seems to quickly knock 6pts off my PTS off my BP. Seems to help performance on bike as well.


----------

